
Show HN: My first game – CryptoEmpire.io :) - jonathanleane
I know everyone is a bit burned out on blockchain and cryptocurrency related stuff around these parts, but I&#x27;ve been working on as a side project for the last few months and thought you guys might be interested: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoempire.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoempire.io&#x2F;</a><p>It&#x27;s still a bit buggy and incomplete (the mobile ux needs a lot of work, the leaderboard isn&#x27;t functional yet, etc.), but I&#x27;ve reached a point where I&#x27;m not totally ashamed of sharing it :)<p>Any feedback would be most welcome!
======
ehllo
Hey,

i dont want so sound harsh, but you need to think a bit more about the UI-
Part. For example, where do i see how much money can be spend on the coins?

Maybe a status bar at the top with all the important stuff for the player is a
good starting point.

~~~
jonathanleane
Hey, not harsh at all - thanks for the feedback :)

Can you show me a rough example of what you mean about the status bar?

And any other ideas are more than welcome!

------
jannes
Cool! Sounds like a fun game.

The only thing I don't understand is: Where is your portfolio when you first
load the page? I wanna see how much cash I have before I enter an amount.

And maybe the "sell" buttons should be deactivated when you don't hold that
currency. So on the first page load all "sell" buttons wouldn't work, because
you only hold USD.

~~~
jonathanleane
Hey thanks... Oh yeah, good point about the 'sell' buttons being deactivated
by default - that makes sense.

About the portfolio when you first load the page... Yeah, it only appears when
you buy your first crypto... Maybe I should have something that floats down
the bottom before the player buys anything saying something like "You have $X
to spend! Make your first purchase now."

